# Turkey Super lig 16-19 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 6, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
16 Aug 21:45 Antalyaspor - Kayseri Erciyesspor 2.05 3.45 3.80 +162 Antalyaspor - Kayseri Erciyesspor 
17 Aug 20:00 Caykur Rizespor - Genclerbirligi 2.75 3.20 2.75 +159 Caykur Rizespor - Genclerbirligi 
17 Aug 20:00 Kardemir Karabukspor - Kasimpasa 2.75 3.20 2.75 +126 Kardemir Karabukspor - Kasimpasa 
17 Aug 21:45 Kombassan Konyaspor - Fenerbahce 4.75 3.60 1.80 +170 Kombassan Konyaspor - Fenerbahce 
18 Aug 20:00 Eskisehirspor - Bursaspor 2.55 3.25 2.90 +161 Eskisehirspor - Bursaspor 
18 Aug 20:00 Akhisar Bld Spor - Elazigspor 2.45 3.25 3.05 +159 Akhisar Bld Spor - Elazigspor 
18 Aug 21:45 Besiktas Istanbul - Trabzonspor 2.15 3.30 3.65 +160 Besiktas Istanbul - Trabzonspor 
19 Aug 20:00 Kayserispor - Sivasspor 2.10 3.25 3.90 +162 Kayserispor - Sivasspor 
19 Aug 21:45 Galatasaray Istanbul - Gaziantepspor 1.38 4.85 9.00 +171


----------



## HowToBet (Aug 16, 2013)

Antalyaspor v Erciyesspor predictions & betting tips

Antalyaspor had a pretty good season last time around. 11 out of 17 home wins was the main reason for their 7th place finish. That was a massive improvement on the season before where they only managed five wins at the Akdeniz Universitesi Stadyumu. They’ve lost forward Sismanoglu to Besiktas. They’ve brought in the ageing Baros. I think he’ll be a pretty good replacement at this level. Anton Ferdinand has also been brought in.

Erciyesspor was promoted from the 1. Lig after winning it! They laid much of the foundation away from home with 11 wins out of 17 and a 34-20 goal difference to boot. Erciyesspor improved their points tally by 17 compared to the season before. They have brought in a lot of no-name-players in this transfer window. Bjorn Vleminckx of Belgium had a good season in Genclerbirligi scoring 9 goals in 16 matches. He looks capable! Randall Azofeifa is a decent midfielder they brought in too. He arrived from Genclerbirligi as well. Veteran defenders: Eksioglu (33) and Guven (31) have been picked up from Istanbul BB and Sivaspor respectively. Apart from that a lot of youngsters have come in.

Antalyaspor v Erciyesspor betting tips

With the home record of last year Antalyaspor deserves some respect early on. A lot of new faces at Erciyesspor equal time before the team gels. I am not sure Antalyaspor can keep up with the standard they set at home last season, but I am willing to keep betting on the trend. Following these predictions, my betting tips is: 2.025 for the home win -0.5 on the Asian Handicap with Bet365. Fractional odds: 51/50!


----------

